

Show HN: No More – Android Tracking App to Quit Addictions (Promo Code for HN) - MegaLeon

I have recently finished developing an app called &quot;No More!&quot; which is meant to support you in defeating any addiction or bad habit you&#x27;d like to get rid of. It&#x27;s your classic day tracking &#x2F; don&#x27;t break the chain app, with a few extra features like milestones, motivational quotes and quick in-app website&#x2F;contacts shortcuts, all wrapped in a nice material design interface.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.leoncvlt.com&#x2F;apps&#x2F;nomore<p>The app comes with advertisement plugged in and an in-app purchase to remove them - however for the launch window I&#x27;m giving away a promo code to you HN guys to disable them.<p><pre><code>  * Go to the Settings
  * Go to &quot;Credits &amp; Licenses&quot;
  * Tap &quot;Enter Promo Code&quot; and enter the code &quot;hackersrule&quot;. Enjoy!
</code></pre>
Thanks for checking this out.
======
MegaLeon
Clickable link:
[http://www.leoncvlt.com/apps/nomore](http://www.leoncvlt.com/apps/nomore)

